# All the B14 coilovers I can find. EXPERT opinions wanted.(Long)



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Since this comes up so often I am gonna list all of the B14 coilover set-ups I have found. I would like all of the experts on the board to voice their opinions of these set-ups. Pro, Cons, and in some cases will they even fit(N15 parts). I will be adding to this list as I find more. Ill Give all of the specs I know. Feel free to add anything I have left out(e-mail me). I'll try to give all the info I can about each one. If you can add some info, email me and ill put it in. I am gonna try not to list the junk stuff out there. TIA

Advance Design(B14)
Shortened damper design
Dual external damper adjust
Choice of rates in 25lbs increments
Rebuildable, revalveable
est. price: $1840(?) Without springs($55 ea.)
http://www.advance-design.com/
http://www.ground-control.com/

Ground Control(B14)
Coilover sleave kit
Coice of rate in 25lbs increments
Uses seperate dampers(AGX,ect.)
est. price: $400
http://www.ground-control.com/

Tein SS(B14)
Shortened damper design
Single external adj, rebound and comp combined 16 positions
Comes with rates of 336f and 280r
Other rates availible
est. price $1200
http://www.tein.com/ssdamp.html

Tein Basic Damper(B14)
Shortened damper design
No damper adj.
same rates as SS
est. price $750.00
http://www.tein.com/badamp.html

Tein HA(N15)
Shortened damper design
Single external adj, rebound and comp combined 16 positions
Comes with rates 448f and 280r(Note N15 hatch-back kit)
Other rates availible
est. price $1200
http://www.tein.co.jp/hadampe.html

Drummon Motor Sports(DMS) 50mm Giant(N15)
Dual external adjust
est. price $2800
http://www.dmshocks.com/docs/dms50.html

DMS 40mm(N15)
Dual external adjust(?)
est. price $1800
http://www.dmshocks.com/docs/dms40.html

Motivational Engineering(B14)
Shortened damper design
Various options for damper adjust
Rates in 25lbs increments
est. price $1440
http://www.motivational.net/

Whiteline(N15)
No info availible from me
est. Price (au)$3,390
http://www.whiteline.com.au/

Jic Magic SF-1(B14)
Rates 336f and 224r, others may be availible(?)
est. price $1450
http://www.jic-magic.com/suspension/sf1.asp

B&G S3(B14)
No info from me
est. price $1800
http://www.b-gsuspension.com/s3.html

True Choice(B14)
From mild to wild
Single adj to dual adj.
Shortened bodies availible
http://www.truechoice.com

Shock Tec
No info from me
NLA(?)

Scott Higashi SHigSpeed (B14)
Shortened Damper design
Choice of rates in 25lbs increments
Front dual external adjust, rear single(rebound only)
Koni dampers
est. price $1900
[email protected] 
pics - http://dashzerosystems.com/se-r/suspension-install.html


Thats all I can think of for now. More to come if i find/remember any. If there is a set that is not on here its either junk, or I havent got to it yet.


"Who says the B14 has no suspension aftermarket?"

Thanks to:
98sr20ve
CarbonBlack200
morepower2
ShigSpeed


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

*Ground Controls*

I've got a set of Ground Controls (300 lb. front, 200 lb. rear) on my car with AGX's all around, and Motivational Engineering rear upper shock mounts. I've been very happy with the results, however I've got it lowered a little bit too much right now, so the ride is pretty harsh. I've noticed some problems with the rebound being too fast with how I've got it tuned right now. Can make for some wheel hop over bumps. Also, I didn't do the install with the duct tape and silicone, so the setup is kinda loud. Clunks and squeeks on bumps, but that's it.

On the track, this is a great setup. Very minimal body roll, and the car goes right where I point it. I get a little bit of skip in flat corners and those with uneven pavement, but on camber turns, the car STICKS even though I'm on street tires.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *...in some cases will they even fit(N15 parts)*


For the last time, Nismo lists the B14 and N15 coilovers on the same line. Same part number. By default they will fit.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: All the B14 coilovers I can find. EXPERT opinions wanted.(Long)*



Geo said:


> *For the last time, Nismo lists the B14 and N15 coilovers on the same line. Same part number. By default they will fit. *


I know, I am the one who scanned and sent pages from the 2002 NISMO cat. The reason I said that is spring rate differences and such. Not the actual bolting up. Would you really wana have rates for a hatch back in your sedan?


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

The motivatonal rear upper mount and the GC camber caster plates only work with 2.5 in coilovers, right? What diameter are the JIC and Tein proprietary springs? Do they have upper mounts that give more travel? Or just shortened bodies?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Im not sure about the Jic, but the Teins have 50mm springs on one end and 60mm springs on the other according to their site. Tein does have pillow ball mounts, but they do not list them for the B14 SS aplication. They do however list them for the N15 HA app(  ). The front pillow ball mounts have camber adj capibilty as well.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Very good post. I have the GC's and was thinking about the Tien's, because of the pillow ball mounts and the adjustable Camber. Would this be a smart move?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *Very good post. I have the GC's and was thinking about the Tien's, because of the pillow ball mounts and the adjustable Camber. Would this be a smart move? *


I should have the Tein SS in about a month. I am just waiting while they are being shipped from Japan. Ill let you know how they work out.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *Very good post. I have the GC's and was thinking about the Tien's, because of the pillow ball mounts and the adjustable Camber. Would this be a smart move? *


GC's have externaly independantly adjustable compression and rebound damping and adjustable camber and caster. They are also 2" shorter than stock so you have plenty of wheel travel.

Mike


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *GC's have externaly independantly adjustable compression and rebound damping and adjustable camber and caster. They are also 2" shorter than stock so you have plenty of wheel travel.
> 
> Mike *


GC's are a sleeve type coilover. They aren't a full coilover - ie: you have to get shocks and struts separately. GC's have adjustable height control, but the dampening settings depend on what kind of shock you have. The camber and caster are only adjustable if you get camber plates.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I heard GC's KYB's are the same as stock height.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Mike was referring to the Ground Control made Advanced Design Struts not the coilover sleeves that they sell. World of difference of course.
Link


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Now those are nice. But expensive!!


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

*JIC Magic*

I'm thinking about doing the JIC's...Pillow ball mount. revalveable and for 50 bucks extra you can specify whatever spring rate you want.

Anyone know how much the pillow ball mount addition costs for the Tein's?

I didn't realize N15 will fit B14...is this really so? if so why would you get the ss's over the ha's? on Tein can you specify what spring rate you want?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: JIC Magic*



squeezinSE said:


> *I'm thinking about doing the JIC's...Pillow ball mount. revalveable and for 50 bucks extra you can specify whatever spring rate you want.
> 
> Anyone know how much the pillow ball mount addition costs for the Tein's?
> 
> I didn't realize N15 will fit B14...is this really so? if so why would you get the ss's over the ha's? on Tein can you specify what spring rate you want? *


Yes you can get the rates you want, but will the dampers be valved right is the question. The dampers have a range of springs that they will work with. Since the rates are way outta wack for a sedan you may need different valveing to get them to work right with springs more suited to a sedan. I thought about going this route, but ended up going with the SS.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*PatScott*

When are you expecting the setup to arrive dogg!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: PatScott*



JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *When are you expecting the setup to arrive dogg! *


Bout 3 weeks i guess. They have to come across the big "pond"


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

True indeed, but I'm sure it will be well worth it


----------



## tredragon (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: JIC Magic*



PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Yes you can get the rates you want, but will the dampers be valved right is the question. The dampers have a range of springs that they will work with. Since the rates are way outta wack for a sedan you may need different valveing to get them to work right with springs more suited to a sedan. I thought about going this route, but ended up going with the SS. *


 That's my primary concern with either the Teins or the JIC's. They are designed (this is a B15 in my case, but the rates are pretty much the same) for lower rear rates... but I would want them to be even at least. This adds some ~30-40lbs/in. to the dampers' responsibility. I'm curious as to whether the valving can handle those rates out back, kinda like how AGX's act when you throw 350+ rates at them!

Also, someone needs to give me some good info on Pillowball mounts as far as fitment to the B15. I know that Scott Higashi had said something about special tophats and torrington bearings... sounded like the pillowball mounts were not gonna work. JIC is the only company offering them for the B15 at this point. How difficult would it be to modify a B14 design to work, or is it possible? TIA.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

IIRC the Teins can take about a 100in/lbs change in spring rate. For B15 pillowball mounts I would try to just wait a little longer. It still is a relatively new platform and with the introduction of the SE-R I think more companies will get in gear with mods.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2002)

Hi everyone,
I'm new on this site but I'm an old member of se-r community. I was the very first one that installed Tein suspension on a B14. I can claim that because I have mine for more than a year now. It's type HA with 24 adjustments for the front and 22 for the rear. I went thru 4 sets of suspension before I settled with Tein. I'll say, this is the best suspension and best mod I ever did on my car. Midori is another company that make suspension for our cars. It's better than both JIC and Tein imho.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

How's the camber on those?


----------



## Hellspawn (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: JIC Magic*



tredragon said:


> *That's my primary concern with either the Teins or the JIC's. They are designed (this is a B15 in my case, but the rates are pretty much the same) for lower rear rates... but I would want them to be even at least. This adds some ~30-40lbs/in. to the dampers' responsibility. I'm curious as to whether the valving can handle those rates out back, kinda like how AGX's act when you throw 350+ rates at them!
> 
> Also, someone needs to give me some good info on Pillowball mounts as far as fitment to the B15. I know that Scott Higashi had said something about special tophats and torrington bearings... sounded like the pillowball mounts were not gonna work. JIC is the only company offering them for the B15 at this point. How difficult would it be to modify a B14 design to work, or is it possible? TIA. *


This may sound stupid but doesn't Tein make a kit with adjustable damper?
http://www.tein.co.jp/flexdampe.html
Sorry, I don't know much about suspension, so If my post seems ignorant, it's because I don't know any better...still learning. SORRY!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2002)

My camber plates are set at (-) 2 deg for steert and track use. By the way, this suspension is for JN14 (pulsar vzr)


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Hellspawn!*

Yes they do. They have adjustable pillow ball mounts that allow for camber adjustability. Well worth the money!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2002)

Im just looking for the best ride quility, with moderately good performance, I think i might have a hook-up on the JIC's. but i still dont know what to get.


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

Speaking of springs and such...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33732&item=1876037441
Found those on eBay. Anyone know anything about these?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

ummm, you get what you pay for


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

that's what i said..
i found some better ones. and bought them. i'm just hoping 2 inches won't be too much of a drop.. if i'm not happy i'll resell them.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Springs*

OK, I wanna get rid of my noisy Ground Control coil over sleeves in the rear. I don't have the dough to fork out for a whole new suspension setup. So I was just thinking about replacing the rear sleeves and springs with some Eibach or Tein springs and keeping the KYB's, will this work?


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

i love your car.....
how much did you drop it?


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

nissan 0wnz you said:


> *i love your car.....
> how much did you drop it? *


Thanks, it's about 2.5 front all the way around.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm still debating over the JIC's, Tein's, or the B&G's....

so many choices....


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Featured JIC's*

The Nissan 240 in the latest Import Tuner just added a set of JIC's, They said they were good, somewhat bumpy, but that's with any lowering job............. I know, Import Tuner is gay, but it was a nissan article.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

for me i gonna be settling down with the TEINS SS ... i prefer them because they are really good and not as expensive as Advanced Design and a few others and are not noisy like the GC ones ( i believe )


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2003)

Does anyone have any experience with the Motovational coilovers?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

about a week ago i got the tein ss dampers the car was really low and the inside of the tire was scraping the lower spring seat so i brought the car up about 2" and now it handels pretty dam good. but i really need camber plates, will the stillen camber plates fit, if not what can i do. i need to fix the camber.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

you brought it up 2 inches. How low did you have it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

it had no wheel gap, maybe like a 3-3.5 inch drop i guess. the ride was really bad. i am just finding out about these pillow ball mounts are they like camber plates? how much are they? anybody know.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

The fronts are camber plates. If you are rubbing at full drop the camber plates wont help you. They dont change the tire-to- damper relationship.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

patscott what do you mean the fronts are camber plates. i just found out that tein does not make pillow ball mounts for the b14. so i hope the stillen plates will work cuz the gc's look dumb. anyway i think camber plates will help because the tire is leaning in word toward the shock / so if i get camber plates it will bring the tire back straight up and then the tire will clear the lower spring seat. i hope.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Tein does not list them for the B14, but the JN15 ones will work. The front Tein pillowball mounts allow camber adjustment(same way as $tillen plates). No, adjusting your camber(with plates) will not stop the rub on the spring. Like I said above, using plates to adj camber does NOT change the spring-to-tire distance. It will move the tire and the strut together(since the knuckle is bolted to the strut). The only way/place a camber adjustment would stop it is at the strut-to-knuckle mounting point. You would have to put positive camber into it down there to get more spring-to-tire clearance. Positive camber is BAD for performance. Your problem is that you are running them too low and/or to wide wheel/tire setup and/or improper wheel offset. Wheel spacers or proper offset wheels would be the best fix. Besides, for performance, ride quality and damper life you shouldnt be running them set to full low. Pretty much the best setting would be 2"-2.5" down which IIRC is about as high as the SS will go in the front.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

BTW GC plates wont work with the Tein SS setup.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

thanks for the info and i did order the pillow ball mount they said it would take 2-3 monts. might as well fix the camber anyway.


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

anybody know if B+G is any good?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i thought the teins ss kit had a camber plate/adjustement? so in addition to the ss kit im gonna want to purchase pillowball mounts as well? i want the camber to be correct definately! i cant afford to be buying new low-pros all the time. im looking for a 2 1/2" -3" drop in the front and a 2" drop in the rear. my wheels are 17" enkeis. i hope the offset and everything works with the ss kits.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

xt_out said:


> i thought the teins ss kit had a camber plate/adjustement? so in addition to the ss kit im gonna want to purchase pillowball mounts as well? i want the camber to be correct definately! i cant afford to be buying new low-pros all the time. im looking for a 2 1/2" -3" drop in the front and a 2" drop in the rear. my wheels are 17" enkeis. i hope the offset and everything works with the ss kits.



The SS kit doesnt come with the camber plates(pillowball mounts). You have to buy them seperatly( The Nissan JN15 VZ-R ones are what you want). For the amount of drop you want the SS should suit you fine.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

so i wont have a problem with excessive tire wear if i JUST purchase the ss?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

xt_out said:


> so i wont have a problem with excessive tire wear if i JUST purchase the ss?



You need to get the mounts as well. The mounts are what have the camber adjustment.


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

There is another vendor, I don't think I saw it on Pat's original post.

http://www.d2racing.com.tw/absorber/racing/NISSAN/NISSAN-racing-NEW SENTRA B14.htm

They have pillowball upper mounts available.

A group deal on these just finished on the SR20Forum/NICO forum.

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=64348&highlight=d2+group

They were going dirt cheap.

Jun


----------



## niss200sx (Mar 12, 2004)

*Racer Design Coilovers*

I ordered a set of racer design coilovers off of e-bay.The rear coilovers worked fine. but the front are missing the plates that assist in smooth stuat pivoting. Everytime i turned in either direct the struts would make a poping noise and the car would steer towards the direction that i turned to after i straightend back out. I would definatly avoid these coilovers. :cheers:


----------



## adrian76 (Apr 19, 2004)

shane said:


> I've got a set of Ground Controls (300 lb. front, 200 lb. rear) on my car with AGX's all around, and Motivational Engineering rear upper shock mounts. I've been very happy with the results, however I've got it lowered a little bit too much right now, so the ride is pretty harsh. I've noticed some problems with the rebound being too fast with how I've got it tuned right now. Can make for some wheel hop over bumps. Also, I didn't do the install with the duct tape and silicone, so the setup is kinda loud. Clunks and squeeks on bumps, but that's it.
> 
> On the track, this is a great setup. Very minimal body roll, and the car goes right where I point it. I get a little bit of skip in flat corners and those with uneven pavement, but on camber turns, the car STICKS even though I'm on street tires.


I did the duct tape/silicon. I think it's worth it. I still have some squeaks from the rear upper strut mount, and some binding with the fronts when I make VERY tight turns (3-point turns, etc...) Note though, I only hear them at very low speeds in bumpy parking lots or roads. Another note for all AGX users, if you set the front dampening to stiff, YOU WILL RUIN A SHOCK. I found out the hard way. The GC setup is really good for the price and not difficult to setup...


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

haven't seen this thread in a while...


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

ok what about the ractive coilovers?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

shift_of_legend said:


> ok what about the ractive coilovers?


Junk.

Mike


----------



## johnny88 (Jul 17, 2004)

Hi newbie here.
I'm from the UK and have a nissan almera GTI N15 and am looking for coilovers for it.
After reading this post i just need someone to make clear to me if the B14 kit for the sentra would indeed fit my car without any modifications??
If not which one would as i am finding it really hard to find a coilover kit for my car over here in the UK.


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

johnny88 said:


> Hi newbie here.
> I'm from the UK and have a nissan almera GTI N15 and am looking for coilovers for it.
> After reading this post i just need someone to make clear to me if the B14 kit for the sentra would indeed fit my car without any modifications??
> If not which one would as i am finding it really hard to find a coilover kit for my car over here in the UK.


Any B14 coilover will fit without any modification (excepet what may be necessary when installing on B14s - if there is such a necessaary mod).
Anyhting you read for B14s applies to you as well.

Chris


----------



## johnny88 (Jul 17, 2004)

Cheers Chris thats good to hear. Thanks for the help :thumbup:


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

johnny88 said:


> Cheers Chris thats good to hear. Thanks for the help :thumbup:


No problem. 
Lots of people have been in your position in the past and even more will be in the future....
  


Chris


----------



## johnny88 (Jul 17, 2004)

Found these for the B14. are they any good as there a uk distributor for these now in uk and they are doing a promotional offer? seem really nice?
B14 kit 
Anyone know anything about these?

Guessing these would fit with no problem then?


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

johnny88 said:


> Found these for the B14. are they any good as there a uk distributor for these now in uk and they are doing a promotional offer? seem really nice?
> B14 kit
> Anyone know anything about these?
> 
> Guessing these would fit with no problem then?


http://www.sr20forum.com/search.php?searchid=448224

http://www.240sx.us/viewtopic.php?t...&start=0&sid=a20229344292181df94cb812c75fb36f

http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.net/f...d=523629&sortby=lastpost&sortorder=descending

http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=45332
http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=51083
http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=58712

Chris


----------



## cozzmo (Sep 16, 2004)

Just to post a quick reply to this old thread, i've got an installed a set of TEIN HA's into my Aussie 1999 N15 Pulsar SSS (SR20DE).

Overall, god damm they are stiff as! 448lb/in front and 280lb/in rear springs and i'm still always set less than half of the available 16 step damping adjustment. Roads in Sydney Australia are generally not all that good, so that makes it even worse. I guess the damping on these is set pretty high for the smooth as japanese roads.

Other mods to the suspension are as follows:

All Whiteline bushes (steering rack, sway bar bushes, castor) plus solid lower control arm bushes (custom as whiteline didn't have them available), Whiteline camber bolts (can't afford Camber tops just yet, but will soon), Whiteline 20mm non-adj rear sway bar, Cusco front underbody brace, Cusco 3 point (triangle) rear strut brace, Factory fitted front top strut brace.

Overall the handling still has understeer, but my rear beam isn't the straightest out there without over 3mm toe out each side, i would of thought it would be very oversteer prone, but doesn't seem to be the case. Main improvement with the TEIN has been high speed stability (smooth as silk), low speed cornering (no more body roll) and general mid-corner stability.

I love being able to change stiffness of the setup. I wish it was a bit softer though, so i might have to play around with the springs rates a little bit, and need to look at replicating the motovational rear mounts as there isn't a lot of bump available before bump stops at the rear, even with the car only being about 1.5" lower than stock.

I'm generally running on my stock 15x6" rims, but at the moment have got my Enkei RP-01 17x17" rims on for a little testing and found turn in to be sharper and more precise but with a sacrafise on ride quality. 
Solid bushes really transmit everything thorough the car.

Anyways, if anyone has any questions about the gear please feel free to ask.


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

A friend of mine made the grave mistake of getting some crappy coilovers on ebay. Whether it's dropzone or some no name he don't know. He just read the crappy advertising gimick and fell for it hook line and sinker.

I told him to save and get a proper setup but even when I showed him the deal prices he couldn't possibly afford it because he's in school.


So I suggested that he can take the coil's off and keep the adjustable sleeve and purchase some 8" long 2.5" diameter eibach ERS or Hyperco springs with 300lbs front and 200lbs rear.

My question is, how wise an idea is this? He will be using the hyperco spring rates, with coils from hyperco or eibach (same company that makes the GC coilovers) and adjustable sleeves. I also recommended that he give up the 2" drop dream and stick with 1" front and 0.6 inch in rear.


----------



## skets (Jun 17, 2004)

God dammit shift, stop asking these complicated, theoretical, possible but totally hypothetical questions ..... AAARRGGGHHH why do you want us to think and dream!!!

Your getting me upset!!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

shift_of_legend said:


> A friend of mine made the grave mistake of getting some crappy coilovers on ebay. Whether it's dropzone or some no name he don't know. He just read the crappy advertising gimick and fell for it hook line and sinker.
> 
> I told him to save and get a proper setup but even when I showed him the deal prices he couldn't possibly afford it because he's in school.
> 
> ...



This may work depending on the top hat and collar design of the cheapo coilovers.


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

what should he look for in collar design and top hat design?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

shift_of_legend said:


> what should he look for in collar design and top hat design?


The Eibach race springs are flat top and bottom, if the perches are not flat and are deisgned for their crappy rounded springs you will have seating issues.


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

oh ok thanks


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i personaly just bought a set of "R1 racing sports" el crapo coilovers from a guy at my shop for $40. the springs have "rates" of 450 and 500 but i dont trust those numbers and those springs will soon be in the garbage unless i find they make a usefull paper weight or book stop.

i also found a set of ground control springs 300f 250r for $60. i figured ill try this out and if it sucks ill just sell it and get hyper coil but its worth a shot for only $100!!! the perches are 100%flat along with the top hats. they also have rubber gaskets.

as wes told me in a pm, "the main alloure of the GC perches are the one handed set nuts" but i figure ill mimick the hyper coil drop and just leave them alone. so that dosent matter to me.


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

pete i couldn't agree more, i was looking to do the same thing. Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## snipher (May 2, 2005)

wes said:


> The Eibach race springs are flat top and bottom, if the perches are not flat and are deisgned for their crappy rounded springs you will have seating issues.


 Hey what do u think about these,i wanted the tein basics but these look kinda tasty cuz they have pillowball top mounts,if i have this kind of setup will i need koni bumpstops and motivational rear mounts?I hear these have shortened struts ??? Theres a g.b on this ..









Front pillowball top mount w/camber adjustment
Rear aluminum top mount
7kg/400lbs - front/5kg/280lbs rear springs
more specs @ www.ksportusa.com


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

they look like the D2 coilovers. do and search and you will find alot of info, some very good some bad.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i have done quite alot of research on the "k sport" set up and it seems like a great medium between the tein SS <adjustable) and the tein basic <simply for looks and ok handling) 

while these are by no means a top of the line road racing suspension that one would use in scca<like the progress or even the SS). they are a great street set up. the neon.org ppl that bought them seem very happy.


> We have never heard of any problem with our oil in cold weather, we sell a lot to Canada, and Michigan and haven’t had any problems. Yes you can use the spring perch to counter balance the vehicle, thanks.
> 
> Thanks,
> K-Sport USA
> [email protected]


and that is an email from k sport sent to me (4 hours later mind you......with the people we deal with that is damn good time!) also, the GB on neon.org went very smooth, just a few minor blupers, and they shiped quite fast! as apposed to the 4+ months everyone had with the d2's. i am scraping my GC/agx setup for this which i think will cause less noise because the bottom perch secures the spring in place and it comes with ne top mounts so the springs wont pop when i turn the wheel. and like you said has front pillow balls. for $720 i see nothing bad about this. if the springs are to hard get hyperco or eibach to make new ones in 300/200 or 400/300.

also, since the body is threaded you will loose no shock travle and even with a 2inch drop you will hit the bump stops far less because of the higher spring rates.


----------



## racernova (Aug 5, 2005)

i have the tein coilovers and i have to say that they are a very good choice............unless you live in some apartments with lots of speed bumps................then they beat you to death....................great buy though


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

pete? said:


> i have done quite alot of research on the "k sport" set up and it seems like a great medium between the tein SS <adjustable) and the tein basic <simply for looks and ok handling)


The Ksports have a very high rate on the B13 which makes them poorly suited as a Daily Driver setup for anyone who cares about comfort at all. They also are designed to go really low and have limited shaft travel so I dont think you could soften the rates much. I will know shortly. Tein Basic and SS are both really stiff for the B13 as well buy really nice for the B14. On the B14 the Basic and the SS are great Daily Driver setups and the only thing you loose with the Basic is adjustability. You really don't need that if its setup right from tein. Which they are.


----------



## steveeexnj (Jul 7, 2007)

*many questions*

i have a 96 200sx...i want to know if ordering ground control coilovers with kyb agx struts will be a good set up. i want the car to sit lower but i dont want a shitty ride, although i expect some bumbs and bangs. will my car sit lower and is this a good set up? also how do figure out what spring rate i want when i order the ground control coilovers?

thanks.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

The search button is an amazing tool, which you will come to love once you use it. 

This setup is pretty much one of the most preferred for our cars.


----------

